# Dbol as a pre-workout??



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I hear of people just using dbol on workout days as a pre-workout.

Does it actually do a lot in terms of strength etc??

I appreciate it probably won't help in adding size per se other than maybe through increasing strength and eating more to grow blah blah

Thoughts anyone who uses or has done in the past


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never heard of people only using it on workout days, however I have seen numerous people cycling it and taking it prior to their session. I think it's more placebo effect than anything else though as if you had a stable amount of a compound in your blood I can't see how topping it up pre workout would make a huge difference. I tried it and noticed no change at all, but then again I hate d bol and discontinued it after 2 weeks lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty much as TJ said mate I do hear of people doing it as pre work out but I'm convinced it's purely placebo there's not enough time or amount in your system to utilise it in that way IMO!!

I've tried it out of curiosity and can't say I noticed a difference.

I also tried (as I didn't have much of it) just taking a very low "back ground dose" of just 20mg a day and this definitely produced better effect in the gym after about a wk or so of taking it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TJ_ said:


> I've never heard of people only using it on workout days, however I have seen numerous people cycling it and taking it prior to their session. I think it's more placebo effect than anything else though as if you had a stable amount of a compound in your blood I can't see how topping it up pre workout would make a huge difference. I tried it and noticed no change at all, but then again I hate d bol and discontinued it after 2 weeks lol


But due to the half life being so short, there will be an inevitable spike and wondering if this would lead to increased strength and aggression.

Obviously it isn't a placebo as your putting steroids in to your body and not something that may or may not be steroids


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I found some m1t in my cubbord , been doing 15mg 1hr pre workout with carb n protein shake swear I get better pumps but that's about it; could be placebo! But I'm my eyes it certainly won't be hurting and may as well use it!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

my favourite is 150mg androlic 2 hours pre workout only.

80-100mg blue heart dbol 2 hours pre workout would be ok


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> But due to the half life being so short, there will be an inevitable spike and wondering if this would lead to increased strength and aggression.
> 
> Obviously it isn't a placebo as your putting steroids in to your body and not something that may or may not be steroids


You've misunderstood me mate, I wasn't saying steroids are a placebo that would be a ridiculous statement to make, I'm saying popping a few d bol pre-workout as apposed to in the morning (in my opinion) isn't going to make a difference, it didn't for me anyway.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I hear of people just using dbol on workout days as a pre-workout.
> 
> Does it actually do a lot in terms of strength etc??
> 
> ...


Have done it and IMO it works and it's the only way I use dbol. Same with injectable dbol. 50mg about 90 mins pre workout. Injectable I do half ml into each muscle being worked.

Train one day without, then next day with and compare the pumps and strength. You can see the water coming on the same day you take dbol if you are lean enough so it defiently affects the body that day.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bensif said:


> Have done it and IMO it works and it's the only way I use dbol. Same with injectable dbol. 50mg about 90 mins pre workout. Injectable I do half ml into each muscle being worked.
> 
> Train one day without, then next day with and compare the pumps and strength. You can see the water coming on the same day you take dbol if you are lean enough so it defiently affects the body that day.


This is similar to what I have read in loads of peoples logs and journals.

Currently cruising and strength is still great, just curious as I have got loads of Anabol and Sb labs dbol and whether to have a play around and boost the odd workout now and again :tongue:

Did try it last week and hit a PB on deadlifts and this then got me thinking was it a genuine spike or as said more of a placebo (but with a genuine spike)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TJ_ said:


> You've misunderstood me mate, I wasn't saying steroids are a placebo that would be a ridiculous statement to make, I'm saying popping a few d bol pre-workout as apposed to in the morning (in my opinion) isn't going to make a difference, it didn't for me anyway.


I know you never meant steroids are placebo more the fact that just because you have had a few tabs then you 'must' be stronger etc.

It is proven that due to the 6hr half life that you must have a spike 1-2hrs after ingestion and that the 'build up' doesn't really 'build up' as the half life doesn't allow it, unless you spaced out doses every few hours constantly throughout a 24hr period and even then the levels would soon taper out


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TJ_ said:


> You've misunderstood me mate, I wasn't saying steroids are a placebo that would be a ridiculous statement to make, I'm saying popping a few d bol pre-workout as apposed to in the morning (in my opinion) isn't going to make a difference, it didn't for me anyway.


Agreed with this & for it to spike & have an effect what so ever prework out you will have to know the exact hour it spikes imo. IDK if injectable Dbol will make much of a difference either as the true benefits from Dbol strength etc. Does not hit you for atleast a couple of days within taking them, MTren or Halo or even Test Base are the only viable preworkout AAS in my humble opinion.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

It would work if you worked out everyday :lol: . Don't see how it would on odd days though.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> It would work if you worked out everyday :lol: . Don't see how it would on odd days though.


Maybe because you're under the impression that the only way to make gains is to keep blood levels of a compound stable?

I've only ever used orals on training days. For me bad sides like back pumps and appetite supression don't take hold so fast so I can use the short acting AAS in 2-3 week bursts on top of injectables. Don't run orals longer than that without a break however it's only to keep sides at bay. No point jamming 150mg oxy in and not being able to eat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> It would work if you worked out everyday :lol: . Don't see how it would on odd days though.


Why??

Do you understand half lives??


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I use a bit (30 - 50mg) pre-workout. Along with some sort of pre-workout drink. Great pumps.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen, mostly yanks, report similar results with pre-WO orals using Trestolone and ment


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> my favourite is 150mg androlic 2 hours pre workout only.
> 
> 80-100mg blue heart dbol 2 hours pre workout would be ok


Fcuk that's a lot of dbol! How big are you now mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk that's a lot of dbol! How big are you now mate?


about 220lbs atm so not very big haha :lol:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

30mg pwo when I was on cycle anyway always worked for me. blue hearts...insane pumps!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> about 220lbs atm so not very big haha :lol:


Bigger than me!lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Bigger than me!lol


was 170lbs in august :lol:

(after i dieted)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate blue hearts they just make me feel sick all the time.

Rohm, anabol etc fine, maybe they use a different filler in them??

Also got SB labs and 10mg Anabol to try next cycle


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> was 170lbs in august :lol:
> 
> (after i dieted)


Ah well you weigh more than me then


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Ah well you weigh more than me then


your in ****ing good nick though mate ;D


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> I hear of people just using dbol on workout days as a pre-workout.
> 
> Does it actually do a lot in terms of strength etc??
> 
> ...


I have heard of people using it pre workout, and oxys to but never just on workout days, that does not mean they dont just saying its not really common.

I like to take mine 1-2 hours before workout and I have tried it in the morning, pre workout, post etc etc, but I do get a edge from taking it pre work out, placebo or now it does help, well for me anyway, seems to make sense though although so would taking it in the AM to help protein synthesis, although on cycle you will have this anyway. Try it and see how you feel bud, that the best way


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

tried 40mg pinks yesterday and 50mg blue hearts to see if any difference today 2 hours before workout and don't really get that much effect just feel good but thats dbol anyway

It does give me greater pumps but don't notice much difference really


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> I hear of people just using dbol on workout days as a pre-workout.
> 
> Does it actually do a lot in terms of strength etc??
> 
> ...


 I love dianabol however i have never found it to aid me in a pre workout fashion, A scoop of Tri Carb and some BCAA's top it every time.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Bump. Might give dbol a try at 10mg pre. As a little boost for this 50+ old codger of a bod.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

defdaz said:


> I use a bit (30 - 50mg) pre-workout. Along with some sort of pre-workout drink. Great pumps.


 Honestly I did this today also, and had best session I've had in ages.

Dbol + pre-workout drink = PR city

Edit: Dbol makes me more tired OUTSIDE the gym


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

What's the verdict @G-man99


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well as luck would have it - 50x50mg Dbol dropped through the letterbox on Saturday, 30mins before I was due at the gym. Split a week or twos tabs in half and took one half and a "smaller" half (37.5mg?); along with 200mg caff, energy drink, 20g collagen protein and a donut. 
Workout went really well, and to be honest, still feeling quite chilled. Sdrol always left me feeling a little anxious tbf , even at 10mg. Also joints feel a little easier - bonus when you're over 50. 
Let's see what tomorrow's workout and another 25mg brings&#8230;


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> What's the verdict @G-man99


 7 year old bump

I don't do it now, so that's probably the answer


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> 7 year old bump
> 
> I don't do it now, so that's probably the answer


 Did you not blow up as much as Turkey boy did in 3 days on the dbol!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Did you not blow up as much as Turkey boy did in 3 days on the dbol!


 Unfortunately not, found rice pudding to be a more effective pre-workout and stopped trying to reinvent the wheel. Will use oral AAS as millions of others do from now on, in the regular manner :cowboy:


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

hmgs said:


> Well as luck would have it - 50x50mg Dbol dropped through the letterbox on Saturday, 30mins before I was due at the gym. Split a week or twos tabs in half and took one half and a "smaller" half (37.5mg?); along with 200mg caff, energy drink, 20g collagen protein and a donut.
> Workout went really well, and to be honest, still feeling quite chilled. Sdrol always left me feeling a little anxious tbf , even at 10mg. Also joints feel a little easier - bonus when you're over 50.
> Let's see what tomorrow's workout and another 25mg brings&#8230;


 What happened to 10mg 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Unfortunately not, found rice pudding to be a more effective pre-workout and stopped trying to reinvent the wheel. Will use oral AAS as millions of others do from now on, in the regular manner :cowboy:


 Dbol is wank anyway. You made much improvement since starting this thread or what mate?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Spieren said:


> What happened to 10mg
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Bugger me, only tabs in stock were 50mg - suppose I could quarter them but I think I'd end up having to snort the resultant pile of dust. Anyway I'm tight-as, I'd rather get 50x50mg than 100x10mg for the same cost.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

At the moment I'm taking 20mg of dbol with my preworkout meal. This is around 2 hours before i train in the late afternoon.

I deload every 4 weeks, and don't take any on the deload week, however keep my weekly test dose (400mg currently, pinned every sunday) constant.

Over the years i've found that running a lower dose for longer gives me better more sustainable results from orals. I don't run it on the deload week because i don't feel that i "need" it, plus it gives the body a short break from it.

I'll be running the dbol until it starts to effect my appetite and then it's binned. This is the start of the 7th week and i don't feel any issues yet. Weight is sitting at around 116kg as of this morning, however it fluctuates by about 1.5kg depending on how much i sweat during the night, if i wake up for a piss etc.. water gain is very hard to avoid on dbol.

Sides are very controllable at the moment. Strength is very good, overall GPP is good, joints are feeling good.


----------

